# I'm Hungry - What should I eat?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It's my lunch time. I'm hungry, and can't really decide what to eat.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I thought Asian meals had a high carb content because of the rice, until I checked out the amount of carbs in a burger or a sandwich, WHOA! Good thing I only eat fast food once in a week or less now.

Carbs to protein ratio should be 3:1, but eat proteins first so carbs basically stick onto the protein and overall digestion slows down giving a more consistent sugar level in your body. You'll prevent that all too common 3 o'clock brick wall from occuring.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I feel bad for you if you have to wait until 3 PM each day to eat lunch.


So what did you end up having?


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Evidently a fair number here don't think much of your hunger dilemma as they'd like to see you starve.. :lmao:


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

What's this lunch thing you speak of?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Burger King is my guilty pleasure, so I voted for it. I don't actually recommend it to anyone, but shortening one's life never tasted so good.

Thanks for the poll idea, too. I can see future polls now:
- Which socks should I wear?
- In what order should I floss my teeth?
- Should I wear a condom? (Just wait, honey. The ehMac people will tell me what to do.)
- Im shtill firsty. Waht shoould I drink neckst?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kazak said:


> - Which socks should I wear?
> - In what order should I floss my teeth?
> - Should I wear a condom?
> - Im shtill firsty. Waht shoould I drink neckst?



Wear the argyle ones.
Flossing - try alpha order next time. 
If going out to see a movie, no.
Guinness. Of course.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*Eat?*

Eat a beaver...save a tree  


SNAFURawFishGoodToo


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

GT, have you been able to make any nutritional decisions since you put up this poll? Do you need a majority for tomorrow's menu?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I haven't decided yet, and I am starving.


----------

